

PlayNice.ly: Using Redis to store all our data (slides) - fjabre
http://www.slideshare.net/playnicelyapp/redis-schema-design-for-playnicely-redis-london-meetup

======
fjabre
Source blog post: [http://playnice.ly/blog/2010/05/28/slides-followup-first-
lon...](http://playnice.ly/blog/2010/05/28/slides-followup-first-london-redis-
meetup/)

